# Free and cheap experimental libraries for Kontakt



## Atom Hub (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, hopefully found the right place to post my offer and invitation.

I am recording, sampling and creating free or inexpensive sound libraries of experimental and unusual, cheesy, dirty, rusty, bizzare character.
There are lot of samples recorded on various locations like cellar, toolshed, bathroom and also few harmonic instruments, for example mandolin, or acoustic guitar, (or something like it  All libraries work under Kontakt 5 full version. It would be great if you try some of them, maybe you will find them useful.

I am primarily a guitar player making kind of rock, progrock music, but maybe two years ago I started to pay attention to software synths and later sound libraries, bought several and started creating music from this new perspective. These libraries are kind of "outcome" of these circumstances.

Please feel free to check out my website - www.atomhub.net to give the libraries a try.

all the best

Mato


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it!! Hopefully at the weekend I will find time to have a closer look. But "Cellar" WILL be mine..


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 6, 2012)

Mato, you're crazy... in the best way! Love that Drunkeytar! =o >8o


----------



## jtenney (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice, Mato/Martin! I have made an order already. Welcome to VI! You'll find lots of sympathetic people here.

later,
John


----------



## Niah (Dec 6, 2012)

cool stuff ! Thanks for sharing and welcome !


----------



## Kralc (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the freebies!


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi new friends...

wow... let me thank you for your kind words...  as I said I am a "newbie" to this, but enjoy it a lot and if something what I do finds some use in oher´s works... that is just great. I have a lot of plans and will be trying to do it better with each new library. Right now I am finishing nicely sounding Little Xylophone, so if you visit my website from time to time, you will still find something new.

thank you one more time, this was very nice welcome to me..

o-[][]-o


----------



## Barrie B (Dec 7, 2012)

The world needs more Matos - brilliant!

Barrie


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2012)

I love the bus stop booth!! Awesome stuff bro


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2012)

Holy crap. Toolshed! I'm so buying this.


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2012)

Made a quick test with your sample library "Toolshed". Very inspiring and useful sounds! I tried to mix them in contextually in an orchestra, and I really like the quirky sound I got from it. Very steampunk  

Here's the demo!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F70338810&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Free and cheap experimental libraries for Kontakv*

Wow...Very nice Walid... You REALLY know how to use sounds...


----------



## Niah (Dec 7, 2012)

Very cool Walid


----------



## Walid F. (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!! I'll try supporting you more when I get my next paycheck, and I'll definitely play around with your other stuff. 

You hear the recorder flute I have going on in the demo? I want to sample it, but not sure if it's tough to do the real legato... You inspired me, dammit :D

W


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 8, 2012)

Great to hear that Walid . This is what I like about the music... That "getting inspired factor"  you never know when and how...


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Dec 8, 2012)

Cool stuff! I'll definitely find some use for these. Thanks!


----------



## damstraversaz (Dec 16, 2012)

great ! some really interesting sounds here


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi friends,

new free library for you... "Candlestick"

http://www.atomhub.net/

have a nice day


----------



## Kejero (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Mato, great stuff!


----------



## Atom Hub (Dec 21, 2012)

Kejero @ Wed Dec 19 said:


> Thanks Mato, great stuff!



You are welcome... 

... and what a great music on your pages...


----------



## Chriss Ons (Dec 22, 2012)

Very cool - love the _Drunkeytar_ and _Old Mandoline_... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Atom Hub (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi friends,

hopefully holidays refreshed all of you and your start to new year was also great ! 
I have some new libraries out, one is completely free for you... its name is "Mr. Pot" 
and it is a cooking pot we use in the kitchen. This buddy has also good voice, so beside 
giving helping hand when cooking, was so kind to let me record its sounds  
Download it please from "freebies" section if you like.

http://www.atomhub.net/Free_Mr_Pot.html

There is also "Workshop" - new library dedicated to percussive sounds of industrial, 
mostly metallic character. If you liked some of my previous packs (Toolshed, Cellar...etc.) maybe you will like this also. A lot of tools and stuff from massive steel racks 

http://www.atomhub.net/Workshop.html

Have a nice day and a great year 2013 !

Mato


----------



## Atom Hub (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi friends,

I just got to customizing my little libraries (a bit of scripting and designing) so they look better and provide also some controls to tweek your sound.

Here are the first examples... hope you will like them.

From now on.... no just plain bar in Kontakt window ! 

Mato

[/img]


----------



## Kralc (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice! Like the layout on the mandolin.


----------



## Atom Hub (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi friends, 

I added some new libs on my web site... SNOW AND ICE - a lib dedicated to percussive sounds of winter, 
with snow and ice thrown, slided, stabbed..., DRUMMING FIRE - my attempt to sample fire and to chop it 
the way that enables you to create rhythms out of cracklings of burnig wood...  and WINE GLASS - this one brings
two wine glasses and some 40 sets of different sound sets of nice bellish glassy sounds.

Please, listen to their demos, maybe you will like them

http://www.atomhub.net/Libraries.html

Mato

[/img]


----------



## Steve Steele (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey Mato - I downloaded some of your libs yesterday. Really cool stuff. I need to listen to more of your libs but I like that kind of sampling.

Good job!


----------



## Atom Hub (Mar 13, 2013)

nightwatch @ Tue Mar 12 said:


> Hey Mato - I downloaded some of your libs yesterday. Really cool stuff. I need to listen to more of your libs but I like that kind of sampling.
> 
> Good job!



thank you... you are welcome. More free stuff is around the corner...


----------



## LexDu (Jul 26, 2015)

The sounds are indeed organic! Quite unique work you have here, Mato, got Lost Horizon because it was an instant hook to my ears. Best regards.


----------

